# failing targets quite badly



## skwiggsgonewild (Jul 17, 2009)

Well what do you expect for going the cheapest route....that's not always the best route to take in archery :embara: Lesson learned! $60 for a dozen is not bad at all, many people pay more than that for a half dozen. There are several cheap targets that will stop arrows effectively for a few hundred shots at least....that are around 30 or 40 dollars, just shop around and get some opinions and you'll be alright. FYI I would be pissed about the arrows too, so don't get me wrong :zip:


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

i us the block and have no probs


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

it's very easy... put a few bails of hay behind it. I probably wouldve shot one arrow and checked if it sounded real loud, but thats just me.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Diy*

There are several DIY projects on here for homemade targets that will do the job for you. Check them out. In the meantime snarl whenever you see that guy from Cabela's.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

JoshuaK said:


> You guys will either laugh or cry...
> 
> I've got my HCA Supreme here I got used. I'm new to archery. I'm also a lefty. The lefty part doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


With archery, the cheapest route is usually not a good choice...invest in a good target. Spent some good money on a Black Hole target and haven't regreted it...stops everything (even broadheads), and arrows pull out with 3 fingers every time. Also, $60/12 arrows is cheap compared to what a lot of people shoot. My hunting arrows (with Accunocks and 2" Blazers) cost me somewhere in the $70-$80/6 range. My Beman 9.3 target arrows (without Accunocks and 2" Blazers) are about $70-$80/6, so once you add on 2" Blazers it sends it up to about $90.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I'd trot right on back to Cabela's and have a discussion with the archery folks, and if you don't get satisfaction, ask them to call the manager to the archery department.


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

the archery dept at the cabelas in hamburg is garbage.. i see a lot of bows that are not even close to being set up correctly come out of that place.. not impressed with the archery staff at all over there


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

do a search on here for Lifetime targets, they work great, are cheap and easy to make, and will stop my arrows at 10 feet shooting a 70 lb bow, in fact the first time i tested mine the arrows bounced back so i had to take some clothes out, now arrows go in up to 6 inches and come out with just 2 fingers, and don't worry about the chicken wire issue that some seem to have, it DOES NOT HURT YOUR ARROWS one bit.I have shot close to 1000 arrows and no damage what so ever, have fun and good luck, I'm not sure if AT has a THREAD OF THE YEAR AWARD(Hint Hint) but if they did or do this one should be in the top 2 if not the winner, many archers here are completely satisfied and thankful to the member that gave away his idea.
bobbyh


----------



## JoshuaK (Sep 29, 2009)

*OK thanks for the tips*

THANK FREAKING GOD I was in my basement versus shooting across my yard (and thus into my neighbors place).

What I get out of this discussion is:
* Cabelas sucks (but I think we've established that)
* Some targets DO stop arrows (but not mine)
* Arrows are quite a bit more expensive than I thought

Thanks for all the help guys. I'll stick around and hopefully learn something.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

I will suggest a nice bag target for your basement...you are only shooting field points and your arrows dont penetrate the bag completely...and they can take a lot of shots...


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

first i would take the target back and tell them its crap and dont stop an arrow, then get a bag target or a block of some sort


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Double it up...*

I don't know how much you are willing to spend, but I like to buy a top grade bag target and back that up with a cheap one. If, eventually, an arrow passes through the expensive bag target the backup stops it. Once that happens, I jump up and down on the top grade target to "refresh" it and start shooting again. I figure you can never be too safe.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Why does Cabelas suck? Because you bought the cheapest target they had and then failed to check why it sounded so loud when you shot at it after propping it up against a concrete wall? Did you tell the guy that you would be putting the target up against the basement wall or did you just tell him you needed a target? 

I shoot those foam targets in my yard all the time, but I use them for longer distance shots so that there is less chance of the arrow blowing through. I use higher density targets for 30 yards or closer.

I would have been upset that the arrows were ruined, but I would be mad at myself because it would be my fault, not Cabelas.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

WNYBuckHunter said:


> Why does Cabelas suck? Because you bought the cheapest target they had and then failed to check why it sounded so loud when you shot at it after propping it up against a concrete wall? Did you tell the guy that you would be putting the target up against the basement wall or did you just tell him you needed a target?
> 
> I shoot those foam targets in my yard all the time, but I use them for longer distance shots so that there is less chance of the arrow blowing through. I use higher density targets for 30 yards or closer.
> 
> I would have been upset that the arrows were ruined, but I would be mad at myself because it would be my fault, not Cabelas.


I have to agree with you here...some responsibility still needs to fall on the consumer and the product user...


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*For the record*



JoshuaK said:


> You guys will either laugh or cry...
> 
> I've got my HCA Supreme here I got used. I'm new to archery. I'm also a lefty. The lefty part doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


I laughed first and then agreed with you about being p/o'ed. If I were you, I wouldn't hesitate to take my bow, arrows and target back to Cabelas in Hamburg and go to the service desk. Tell them your story and ask for a refund on the crap target and replacement of the arrows. The clerk probably won't have the authority to do that so you'll have to ask for a manager. If the manager can't handle it, elevate to store manager. Cabelas usually stands behind their stuff, in this case, if they did they'd have gotten SHOT!


P.S. If you do something like that again and you think it's extraordinarily loud, perhaps investigate before proceeding.....


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Ive put 1000's of shots in my block and it is still going strong. Works great for field points, they take a bit less wear with broadheads. For the $$$ it is well worth the money.


----------



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

JoshuaK said:


> THANK FREAKING GOD I was in my basement versus shooting across my yard (and thus into my neighbors place).
> 
> What I get out of this discussion is:
> * Cabelas sucks (but I think we've established that)
> ...


At least your finding some humor in it all...suks about your gear though...some lessons are just to painful and too expensive, especially when it sounds like your gut might have been trying to tell you when it felt that light.

I know when we shot nationals they had pieces of old conveyor belts hung about 6" behind the target butts to help stop full passes... seems if you could not find some of that old stuff, then a heavy duty rubber style truck mud flap might help.

I'd probably get a new target in the meantime though too..


----------



## BigD_N_Cherokee (Sep 5, 2004)

*Target*

I would have been angry at myself were I you. Many of the targets I've used will stop an arrow from my 70 lb. bow however there are usually 6 or 8 inches of arrow sticking out the back of the bag. That's why we hang our bags. I have a spyderweb target I love to shoot field points into but I don't think I would ever hang it on a nail of a concrete wall. Sooner or later a pass through is going to happen. I would give you the benefit of the doubt if you actually told the Cabelas employee you were going to hang the target on a block wall, but I doubt you did. Lesson learned. Press on.

As for your question. We built what looks like a 5 ft high lean-to with mud flap type belting hung in the back it usually stops an arrow that tries to get through the bag. Our bag is hung under it so it keeps it out of the rain. However it's a booger to get an arrow out of the belting matieral if you miss the bag completely.

Good luck.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

get yourself a burlap bag, stuff it as tight as you can with any kind of plastic - plastic shopping bags, or anything like that. Some places even have old shrink wrap that they cut off that are wrapped around skids they get in a shipment, that works very well.

Again, jam pack that burlap bag with this plastic and then seal it shut by weaving some string through the burlap.

Now you have a homemade backstop that will stop anything and the arrows are really easy to pull out!


----------



## anthony270 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Target*

I use a spyderweb. 

http://www.spyderwebtargets.com/S20.html

They have easy arrow removal. But they are a little expensive but worth the money.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I use a spyder target as well in the basement and a morrell outdoor bag as well. I even put one in front of the other to prevent passthrus. 
I also have a long basement and shoot from 28 yards. I think I 25 feet I would be blowing through them quickly.
Live and learn. I've made bigger archery blunders than 30$ in arrows so don't feel bad.:darkbeer:


----------



## onecutup (Oct 24, 2008)

Cabela's has 100% satisfaction. Take the target back and put the money into a better one. I've had a morrell target bag for two years with no problems.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Morrell is a great company that stands behind their product. 
You might spend a little more, but they are worth it.
I also have been happy with the spyder.
I have tried another expensive target that I literally shot through in one day. 20" x 20" x20" I just use it for broad heads occasionally.


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

Black hole works very good.Also a good idea to have a box of cardboard or a folded up old blanket behind your target to get some extra space between target and wall.The cheap usually comes out expensive.


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

if you buy cheap you buy twice.. better to make an investment and be happy!


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Featherlight37 said:


> if you buy cheap you buy twice.. better to make an investment and be happy!


i have found that to be true... especially in the realm of archery!


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*welcome to the forum*

welcome to the forum man,i noticed you only had 2 post and in your thread you said you are new to archery don't give up somethings you learn as you go i had to learn the hard way a couple of times in archery and was expensive for me,if you go back to cabelas and explain to them what happened with you and your new to this i am pretty sure they will make it right with you,i don't know what bow or how many pounds you are shooting but for field tip shooting i use the morrell shooting bag you can pull a carbon arrow out with two fingers and they hold up well

Ted


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

get yourself a block target. it will work for your new arrows/fieldpoints plus will work for broadheads. not to mention it will last a long time.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*.*

I have a morrely (SP?) target and iv put AT LEAST 15,000 shots in it in the past year and its still amazing, I just had to get a new bag for it but there like $10 so its no big deal.


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

Buy an Ames bag target and fill it with old clothes. Works great!! And its cheap if you have enough stuff to fill it.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

My Ruger MK77 in 300Win Mag does that too... dang targets just don't stop them heads... and at $30 a box of 20, I only get 2 boxes of em and I've spent $60!

JK, get a Hipps target and you'll be amazed how many shots on the 6-sided target that you can put into it...


----------



## atx85 (Aug 28, 2009)

Had to post because I noticed you said you were at the Hamburg Cabela's. First, I'll agree, they have alot of individuals there that don't know what the hell they're talking about. Though there are a few guys that know their stuff.

Regardless, I'm located near Reading... how close are you to here? There's an archery shop in Wernersville - Woody's Sporting Goods, if you're local I'm sure you know him. Anyway, that's where I get all my stuff and advice. He has a bunch of different types of targets there (all the big named types) and if you ask, he'll definitely let you shoot at them before you buy.

Just thought I'd share, I'm not affiliated with him but he continues to treat me well everytime I go in (for the last 10 years). Might be worth the drive for you! Cheers man :cheers:


----------



## camo_ken (Aug 9, 2005)

I have and continue to use a burlap bag stuffed with two king size mattress bags. I then sew it shut with .020 safety wire. Works like a champ, over and over.


----------



## Scotty G (Sep 27, 2007)

girtski said:


> I laughed first and then agreed with you about being p/o'ed. If I were you, I wouldn't hesitate to take my bow, arrows and target back to Cabelas in Hamburg and go to the service desk. Tell them your story and ask for a refund on the crap target and replacement of the arrows. The clerk probably won't have the authority to do that so you'll have to ask for a manager. If the manager can't handle it, elevate to store manager. Cabelas usually stands behind their stuff, in this case, if they did they'd have gotten SHOT!
> 
> 
> P.S. If you do something like that again and you think it's extraordinarily loud, perhaps investigate before proceeding.....


+1 to every word


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

ha ha ha... He got one of the fastest set ups out there and shot a kids foam block with it ha ha ha ha ha ha...:darkbeer:


----------

